# Group seeks to limit Utah representatives terms



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/news/politics/2589603-155/new-drive-launches-to-limit-terms

I would be very much for this. It's a good idea and a refreshing change from the same old politicians.

Here's a link to sign in support:

http://utahtermlimits.com


----------

